# Winter wedding photos



## Kiki1993

We are getting married on the 10/12/2016 and we are quite worried about if the photos will look nice, what if it is raining really heavy or really windy? I love outside photos and I want most of our photos taken in woodland areas etc, does anyone know ways around this, if photographers can still make these beautiful if it is horrid weather? 
Quite worried about this, and our wedding venue which is in our price range is over a bridge that closes with high winds (it's rare but happens) we might have to book somewhere more expensive to stop this happening :shrug:


----------



## housewifey

Kiki1993 said:


> We are getting married on the 10/12/2016 and we are quite worried about if the photos will look nice, what if it is raining really heavy or really windy? I love outside photos and I want most of our photos taken in woodland areas etc, does anyone know ways around this, if photographers can still make these beautiful if it is horrid weather?
> Quite worried about this, and our wedding venue which is in our price range is over a bridge that closes with high winds (it's rare but happens) we might have to book somewhere more expensive to stop this happening :shrug:


My Aunt got married in January and she got some beautiful photos because it was a dry frosty day, the ground looks all sparkly around them, they were pretty cold and couldn't spend too long doing them but they were lovely!

If your in Scotland you could get rain in April equally as much as you could in December so all you could do it buy pretty umberellas and wellies for worst case scenario, i'd be worried about your dress getting muddy if you want woodland photos :s maybe research nice indoor venues nearby and see if they'll let you pop in for a mini photo shoot??


----------



## Pearls18

We married on 18/12 and our wedding photos are gorgeous, it snowed and it was a bright blue sky day, everyone comments on our photographs, we lived rurally so in the background you can just see snow covered rolling hills with snow at our feet. Tbh the snow made the day very stressful lol, I envisaged a frosty sunny day in my dreams lol. Winter is my favourite time of year, it was right for us, even if it's a grey day today photographers are good with it (I hear they prefer it, easier) December isn't a traditionally rainy month.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good photographer will make it work :D


----------



## Kiki1993

Thanks, that is our anniversary and 1 out of 5 of them so far were snow, the rest were high winds and rain, we are considering moving the date forward to June or July, it could still rain but at least it should be light and not heavy. The cheapest one that doesn't cross that bridge is £7000 and that's our total budget for wedding and honeymoon. 

We are considering loads of options,
1. marry abroad and then a party in a function room (only 30 pound hire and then we can deco ourselves and cater) 
2. late day wedding at like 4.30 and then the function room after, but would just have a reception not a meal. 
3. The same hotel for our budget but in summer, would make honeymoon cheaper in summer, winter sun is so far away.

It is such a big decision and it's hard to see what we want when you hear people saying they want to be there, and saying what venues they think are so "us" etc .. we don't need to book it for another 6 months or so, we have time to decide at least.


----------



## lozzy21

I got married on the 1st of feb, half way through the photos it started blowing a gale and my pictures were still amazing


----------



## Rosesy

Yeah, good photographer could make the wedding more honey. But where are the photos? Could you share some with us?


----------



## Kiki1993

This is the venue we are leaning towards...
It has a fountain at the front garden, and you can see the beach from the hotel (it's down a massive hill) 

If the phtographer takes us anywhere can we just take our own car? We are staying at the hotel the night before (part of the deal) so we have no need to spend like 300 on cars but not sure how it works photographer wise?
 



Attached Files:







kingswood.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## chloehibner

Yes you are right. :)



Midnight_Fairy said:


> Good photographer will make it work :D


----------



## LadyAnne

I got married in January and I LOVED our outdoor weddings photos. Try not to worry about the weather as much until the day arrives, nothing you can do about it anyways ;)
Also, as PP have mentioned your photographer will work around the weather, they're used to doing it.


----------



## Hb.x

We got married in Scotland (Brisbane House) on 07/02/15, and we had the most amazing sunset. The weather was freezing and windy but it isn't really reflected in our photos, I'll try to attach a few!


----------



## Hb.x

I'm sorry I don't know how to upload more than one at a time :blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hb.x

Here's one where you can see it was windy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5


----------

